
Books for founders at each stage of a startup - technobook
https://startupcountryblog.wordpress.com/2016/11/08/books-for-founders-at-each-stage-of-a-startup/
======
CalChris
_Crossing the Chasm_ , Geoffrey Moore, might have been on that list. It's more
marketing than startup focused.

~~~
hon08
Agreed! Crossing the Chasm provides great clarity in introducing the reader to
a very specific situation. For small start-up technology firms eyeing their
first steps to full scale commercialization advises in this book are ideal.

~~~
costaricann
Ordered just now ! After reading this post. Thanks

